# i feel like I'm missing out on life



## Sadchicken

I feel as though I missing out on a lot of experiences all because of my anxiety/introvertedness. Can anyone shed some light on this topic?


----------



## AxlRose408

I feel that way sometimes. But then I came to grips with who I am and why I was put on this earth. Some people like going to clubs with a group of friends, going out to movies, hanging out, whatever. That's who they are. You may not be that type of person. It doesn't mean your missing out on something. You just have a different lifestyle. Would you rather try to socialize and feel like a total idiot? People can be very hurtful if you are socially awkward or not as "cool" as they think _they_ are. Just relax, be yourself, occupy your time in a way that makes you happy. Stop dwelling in your sorrow and look at all the good things life has to offer besides social interaction. Many people live happy lives in solitude.


----------



## CW1985

I've already missed out on the best years, and now at age 27 I feel like I need to start enjoying myself before I hit 30. But having no friends makes it impossible, and I just fear nothing's going to change.


----------



## Raeden

I sometimes try to convince myself that I've had some good experiences on the internet. If going to parties can be seen as a good use of life, then why can't I consider internet lurking to also be a worthy use to time?


----------



## LolaViola

Sadchicken said:


> I feel as though I missing out on a lot of experiences all because of my anxiety/introvertedness. Can anyone shed some light on this topic?


I try to convince myself that I don't care that I'm 23 and have never had a boyfriend and hardly have any friends. But I'd be lying if I said it doesn't get to me. However, I've grown to be content with my own company. I think I'm just a loner by nature. To me, it seems that introverted people and those with SA only feel like they are missing out on something because of external forces (society, the media, friends, etc.) that make them feel like they aren't normal if they're not out partying, popping bottles with their friends, sleeping around, or constantly in a relationship. If it wasn't for those forces around you, you probably wouldn't think much was really wrong with you. At least that's the way I see it.


----------



## XEN

mate i'm totally with you on this, I could be having so much fun in life and creating lots of amazing memories but instead i'm stuck in my room all day doing **** all just because of my shyness and lack of friends, life really does suck . I guess i'm only 17 though, really wish I could actually make some friends but doubt that is ever going to happen since no one wants to be around me because i'm such a boring person that never talks :/.


----------



## Mind in Flight

I feel like I'm missing out too. Especially when I see my friends going out and having fun with a lot of new people and making new friends, while I haven't made a new friend in a few years.


----------



## monotonous

yeah i learned a phrase from my macroeconomics teacher, what can you do


----------



## Evalina

I always get the feeling that I'm missing out on something but then I realize, if I really wanted to go out and go to parties and if it was something that I truly wanted then I would find a way to do all these things despite anxiety. (Like getting a group of friends together so I wouldn't feel nervous going out.) But parties aren't me, hanging out every single day isn't me.

If you're doing what you want to be doing, even if it's just sitting online talking to people or playing video games like myself, you're not missing out on anything. If you really want to do something different, start making plans! Maybe go on vacation, reach out to people, go do something spontaneous. Life is what you make it and how you look at it.


----------



## Jaxosix

I feel like I'm missing out on life too. I left school at 16 with poor qualifications (I've forgotten them, That's how bad they are ) and I've done nothing with my life since. I rarely go out of the house and if I do, It's only in the car with someone (I won't get out until I'm back home) and I'm now 21. 

It depresses and scares me to think I've wasted 5 years of my life on nothing.


----------



## KKM19

The hardest part of this problem is that it compounds and gets worse and worse.It's like you never went to the prom at 17/18 or you didn't join cheerleading and then it seems like years later stuff like this keeps coming up in conversation. "Oh my childhood was great. I had friends, a boyfriend. I could ditch friends whenever I choose I'll just get some more tomorrow. Oh me and my friends had fun at the mall" 

How are you supposed to talk about experiences that are common for everyone else but never happened to you? I didn't have a date for prom I was too fat (and still am) for cheerleading. How is anyone going to learn how to interact with people if they never get a chance? Since second grade I didn't have anyone I could truly call a friend. I was isolated for most of my life.

Ugh its unfair to everyone in this situation. And it hurts,m feels like a stab wound in the chest to think about it.


----------



## dragonface

me too.. I am missing something but I'm not sure. I am more like in the middle..i am okay but at same time I am not.

:sus 

:teeth


----------



## jc90

Evalina said:


> I always get the feeling that I'm missing out on something but then I realize, if I really wanted to go out and go to parties and if it was something that I truly wanted then I would find a way to do all these things despite anxiety. (Like getting a group of friends together so I wouldn't feel nervous going out.) But parties aren't me, hanging out every single day isn't me.
> 
> If you're doing what you want to be doing, even if it's just sitting online talking to people or playing video games like myself, you're not missing out on anything. If you really want to do something different, start making plans! Maybe go on vacation, reach out to people, go do something spontaneous. Life is what you make it and how you look at it.


I like this, that's the truth. If you really want something, you'll make it happen naturally. If you're scared, hesitant, and unsure, then you don't want it bad enough.


----------



## Archibaldovich

Teen years are grossly overrated. Parties, discos and all this social rituals doesn't interest me. However, I missed other parts of life: traveling, meeting girls and friends, talking about anything, feelings, emotions, places...

I condemned myself. I would never recover those lost years. My room, my prison.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

"Shyness is nice/and, shyness can stop you/From doing all the things in life/you'd like to." Isn't that the truth! And it doesn't have to mean going to parties or being the homecoming queen either. Being out there, experiencing life, that is what it is about. Doing what you want to. For us introverted people it can be difficult to reach out and get something going. Certain activities just require other people or there are other obstacles. 

Going online, playing video games, these can be good hobbies...a lot of the time though they are just distractions. Things we do to pass the time. I think I've done enough online browsing for a lifetime  I do enjoy it of course and will continue to do so. There is this other side of me though, that craves so much more. Is it attainable? I don't know. Something I do know is if I don't go out and make it happen it just won't. 

Anyway, you don't have to feel too terrible. Make small goals and start taking more risks to see what else you could be into/like. I may be an introvert but I do like having options. I just want to expand my world. Bring more people in and have new experiences.


----------

